

VC vs. Corporate Funding - jcarlson23
http://www.boston.com/business/articles/2008/04/27/failed_start_ups_quietly_disappear_into_the_shadows/
Interesting video here as he talks about VC funding vs. funding from Microsoft.
======
JayNeely
This article has almost nothing to do with VC vs. Corporate funding. It's
mainly about failed startups and entrepreneurs who pick themselves up
afterwards and give something new a go.

